# December 29-30



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 26, 2013)

The GFS weather model has been showing a potent but quick moving coastal system on the 29th. The Euro and other lesser models are now on board.

Impacts:

The cold air will be almost scoured out in Southern New England. While the track is perfect for a major New England snowstorm, the cold just won't be there.

Starting around the Monadnocks, there will be some stale cold air harboring temps at or just below freezing. It is quite possible the region's to the north of this area will get a snowstorm of paste. Early estimates show that there will be a ton of precip associated with the storm. 6+ inches of heavy wet snow north of the Monads are likely.

Ski areas such as Crotched, Berkshire East, Jiminy Peak and possibly Wachusett will be a close call if the current solution pans out.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 26, 2013)

Interesting.....we'll keep an eye on this. I'll be in So VT so if Magic gets anything we'll be there.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 26, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Interesting.....we'll keep an eye on this. I'll be in So VT so if Magic gets anything we'll be there.



Right now I would think Magic is a good bet. What I don't know is how far north and west to the good snows are, I have very low confidence about how this storm is going to go.

Euro just trended colder  Snow to 495,
Wachusett in the game.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 26, 2013)

12z GFS colder today, shows a pretty decent storm with L off NJ in this pic.  

And I'm inclined to believe it because this image shows the Poconos getting screwed in the worst way imaginable, so it's probably true!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2013)

I like this maybe I do Magic on Saturday and do 3 North Vermont Sunday to New years day. Any snow for North Vermont over next week?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I like this maybe I do Magic on Saturday and do 3 North Vermont Sunday to New years day. Any snow for North Vermont over next week?



Snowing hard up here today scotty. Maybe 3 inches down at my house in Champlain Valley so far and probably more at elevation.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 26, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Snowing hard up here today scotty. Maybe 3 inches down at my house in Champlain Valley so far and probably more at elevation.


Tug Hill could get 9-17" tonight and tomorrow, I think I feel a cold coming on.:wink: Had about 3" of super fluffy snow in Binghamton this morning. Heading up to Greek Peak after work, should be pretty decent. They opened their new lift on Christmas Eve, yay!


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 26, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> 12z GFS colder today, shows a pretty decent storm with L off NJ in this pic.
> 
> And I'm inclined to believe it because this image shows the Poconos getting screwed in the worst way imaginable, so it's probably true!



Looks like the Pocono's would be on the cusp.  Seen it plenty of times where the rain/snow line hovers right around the curve on 80 by the entrance to Camelback.  Maybe they get rain but I have a hunch it maybe snow at CBK.  Snow guns are pounding away and they should 95%+ open by the weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 26, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Looks like the Pocono's would be on the cusp.  Seen it plenty of times where the rain/snow line hovers right around the curve on 80 by the entrance to Camelback.  Maybe they get rain but I have a hunch it maybe snow at CBK.  Snow guns are pounding away and they should 95%+ open by the weekend.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I remember visiting my BIL once who lived in Tobyhanna at the time. Down in Tannersville where Camelback is it was all rain but just 15 minutes up the road in Tobyhanna we were buried in snow. Camelback & most PA. ski areas have very little base elevation so it could be snow in places like Mt. Pocono but rain at the ski areas.


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2013)

*Next seven days*

Tim Kelly is cautiously optimistic.  Don't go out on the ice with your suit, tie and dress shoes anyways!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2013)

billski said:


> Tim Kelly is cautiously optimistic.  Don't go out on the ice with your suit, tie and dress shoes anyways!



How is looking for Gore NY for Saturday?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I like this maybe I do Magic on Saturday and do 3 North Vermont Sunday to New years day. Any snow for North Vermont over next week?



In all honesty Scotty, Magic on Saturday wouldn't be a good call at all.  It snowed maybe 2-3" at Mount Snow yesterday, I'm guessing that Magic got about the same amount.  That's essentially all the natural snow they have.  They've got a run or 2 of snowmaking terrain open and that's it.  This storm, if it pans out isn't supposed to hit until Sunday

Also,  FYI, as I was headed back home to CT from VT last night,  it appeared that the holiday masses were finally arriving!   While yesterday wasn't very crowded, at least at Mount Snow (maybe 5 minute lines for the Bluebird, and about 25% of the condo's in my complex occupied yesterday AM {that numbered swelled to between 1/2 to 2/3rds as I was leaving about 4PM and wouldn't surprise me if it was between 2/3rds and 3/4ths when I get back up there tonight}) So get ready for basically whereever you go to have some significant holiday lines, so finding a place with more trails to spread the masses over is a good call!


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm going to be at Dartmouth Skiway on Sunday and Magic on Monday.....really hope they get some good love from Ma Nature on Sunday night.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2013)

drjeff said:


> In all honesty Scotty, Magic on Saturday wouldn't be a good call at all.  It snowed maybe 2-3" at Mount Snow yesterday, I'm guessing that Magic got about the same amount.  That's essentially all the natural snow they have.  They've got a run or 2 of snowmaking terrain open and that's it.  This storm, if it pans out isn't supposed to hit until Sunday
> 
> Thanks Dr. Jeff. I thinking of Gore on Saturday now then head up to North Vermont, or maybe Catamont.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 27, 2013)

Unfortunately, it looks like the big-budget ski areas are probably the ones to be at this week/end.  The smaller budget places really got hosed by mother nature!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Dec 27, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Unfortunately, it looks like the big-budget ski areas are probably the ones to be at this week/end.  The smaller budget places really got hosed by mother nature!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am looking at doing a ski multi-day Maine ski safari  to local/community ski area.  It will probably be sometime between Jan 2 and 5, depending on when the areas are open.  Will probably hit more than one per day.  The conditions look very good; they've been seeing good temps, even though they picked up a little rain.  This might be the perfect time to avoid the rates of the big mountains and load up my ski hat further.  If anyone is interested in joining me / sharing gas and lodging expense, do let me know.
http://skimaine.com/ski-areas/


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 27, 2013)

billski said:


> I am looking at doing a ski multi-day Maine ski safari  to local/community ski area.  It will probably be sometime between Jan 2 and 5, depending on when the areas are open.  Will probably hit more than one per day.  The conditions look very good; they've been seeing good temps, even though they picked up a little rain.  This might be the perfect time to avoid the rates of the big mountains and load up my ski hat further.  If anyone is interested in joining me / sharing gas and lodging expense, do let me know.
> http://skimaine.com/ski-areas/



Sounds like a interesting trip.  Bundle up as what I hear there is some very cold weather in the pipeline. (x10 in Maine)  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Tin (Dec 27, 2013)

Where are all the pretty pictures and colors? I have 8 more hours at work.


----------



## billski (Dec 27, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Sounds like a interesting trip.  Bundle up as what I hear there is some very cold weather in the pipeline. (x10 in Maine)
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Bundling is the name of the game.  Coldest I've ever skied was -30F in 1984.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 27, 2013)

Any ski area north of the Crotch seems good to go


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Any ski area north of the Crotch seems good to go



So MRV and North should be snow.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 27, 2013)

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/gyx/StormTotalSnow/StormTotalSnowFcst.png

NH/ME initial amts from the NWS


----------



## skiberg (Dec 27, 2013)

Seems that some reports are suggesting rain could leak into a good portion of NE.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 27, 2013)

skiberg said:


> Seems that some reports are suggesting rain could leak into a good portion of NE.




Looking like the rain/snow line right now should be somewhere around the latitude of the Mass Pike. *Most* of ski country should do OK with this one.  Not an "epic" storm, but will help with the recovery, especially of the non snowmaking areas, from last weekends blow torch event


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 27, 2013)

The wet nature of the snow that will fall should be good for base building and Moguls 
:beer:


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 27, 2013)

NAM is JUICED! lol


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 27, 2013)

This doesnt look that impressive to me but I guess every little bit helps.  Baby steps to full recovery.


----------



## billski (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## billski (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Quietman (Dec 27, 2013)

Boston forecasters are still mixed on the rain snow line as of the 11pm broadcast.  Some are calling for 6" in the Monadnock region, others are saying over 1" of rain up to Lebanon. This one could be interesting.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey Benedict Gomez, any new snowfall maps for this one?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 28, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Hey Benedict Gomez, any new snowfall maps for this one?



I'm not really paying attention to that one, kinda wet and not all that much snow.  

Bastardi's kid posted his own prediction map a little while ago though.  He's only about 20, but given the genes + lifetime of tutelage he does know what he's talking about.


----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2013)

[h=3]_*Days 0-3 Mount Snow Weather Summary: *_[/h]                 Mild with light rain (total 0.1in)  on Sun afternoon Becoming colder with a light covering of snow, mostly  falling on Sun afternoon. Freeze-thaw conditions (max 39°F on Sun  morning, min 7°F on Mon night). Winds increasing (light winds from the  SSE on Sun afternoon, gales from the WNW by Mon morning).

[h=3]_*Days 4-6 Mount Snow Weather Summary:*_[/h]               A moderate fall of snow, heaviest on  Thu night. Temperatures will be well below freezing (max 14°F on Tue  afternoon, min 0°F on Thu night). Winds decreasing (strong winds from  the W on Tue night, light winds from the WSW by Thu morning).


[h=3]_*Days 0-3 Sugarloaf Weather Summary: *_[/h]                 A light covering of new snow,  mostly falling on Sun night. Temperatures will be below freezing (max  30°F on Sun night, min 0°F on Mon night). Mainly gales.

[h=3]_*Days 4-6 Sugarloaf Weather Summary:*_[/h]               A light covering of new snow, mostly  falling on Thu night. Extremely cold (max 3°F on Tue morning, min -11°F  on Wed morning). Winds decreasing (strong winds from the WNW on Tue  night, calm by Thu night).

[h=3]_*Days 0-3 Waterville Valley Weather Summary: *_[/h]                 A moderate fall of snow, heaviest  on Sun night. Freeze-thaw conditions (max 36°F on Sun morning, min 1°F  on Mon night). Winds decreasing (strong winds from the NW on Mon  afternoon, light winds from the WNW by Mon night).
[h=3]_*Days 4-6 Waterville Valley Weather Summary:*_[/h]               A moderate fall of snow, heaviest on  Thu night. Extremely cold (max 7°F on Tue afternoon, min -6°F on Tue  night). Winds decreasing (strong winds from the W on Tue night, calm by  Thu afternoon).


----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2013)

[h=3][/h][h=2]Weather Forecast for Stowe at            2461        ft        altitude[/h]        issued: 12pm  28      Dec 2013     (local time)
[h=3]_*Days 0-3 Stowe Weather Summary: *_[/h]                 A dusting of new snow. Freeze-thaw conditions (max 36°F on Sun morning, min -2°F on Mon night). Mainly strong winds.

[h=3]_*Days 4-6 Stowe Weather Summary:*_[/h]               A light covering of new snow, mostly  falling on Thu night. Extremely cold (max 9°F on Tue afternoon, min -9°F  on Wed night). Winds decreasing (fresh winds from the WNW on Tue night,  calm by Thu afternoon).


----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2013)

Does anyone know if it will snow all day at Mountainsnow tomorrow Sunday the 29? I go if snow not rain is forecasted..I looked at NOAA for West Dover and see some rain but MT snow facebook page saids heavy snow I go for that.


----------



## skiberg (Dec 28, 2013)

Light rain early changing to a short period of heavy snow. Probably 3 inches or so.


----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2013)

NWS expects fairly heavy rain in the afternoon with temps as high as 40.  Temps only vary as much as five degrees summit to base on the average.  This means above freezing at the summit.
It looks to play out the same way it did at burke last week.  The rains come in about 1-2pm.  Ski your brains out until then.  It dumps 4" overnight, making for a pleasant Monday.  Hmmmm.

Hourly forecast:
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...extField2=-72.85288&site=all&unit=0&dd=0&bw=0

000
FXUS61 KALY 290016
AFDALY

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
716 PM EST SAT DEC 28 2013
MOST AREAS
CAN EXPECT 1 TO 3 INCHES OF SNOW WITH 3 TO 6 INCHES ACROSS THE
SOUTHERN GREEN MOUNTAINS. HAVE NOT ISSUED AN ADVISORY AT THIS TIME
AS CONFIDENCE IS RATHER LOW REGARDING HOW MUCH PCPN WILL FALL AS
SNOW AND HOW MUCH AS RAIN. EXPECT HIGHS ON SUNDAY TO BE IN THE MID
30S TO LOWER 40S WITH LOWS SUNDAY NIGHT IN THE TEENS TO MID 20S.


....

 RECREATIONAL FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
230 PM EST SAT DEC 28 2013

.THE HIGHER SUMMITS FORECAST FOR THE GREEN MOUNTAINS OF VERMONT...

.TONIGHT...SUMMITS OBSCURED IN CLOUDS. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF VERY LIGHT
FREEZING DRIZZLE AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS IN THE MID 20S. WEST WINDS
15 TO 30 MPH. WIND CHILL VALUES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO. 
.SUNDAY...SUMMITS OBSCURED IN CLOUDS. SNOW OR A CHANCE OF RAIN IN
THE AFTERNOON. HIGHS IN THE MID 30S. SOUTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 30 MPH. 
.SUNDAY NIGHT...SUMMITS OBSCURED IN CLOUDS. SNOW OR RAIN UNTIL
MIDNIGHT...THEN A CHANCE OF SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS AROUND 20.
SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 15 MPH...BECOMING WEST AT 15 TO 30 MPH AFTER
MIDNIGHT. WIND CHILL VALUES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO AFTER
MIDNIGHT. 
.MONDAY...CLOUDY IN THE MORNING...THEN BECOMING PARTLY SUNNY. A
CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS. HIGHS AROUND 20. TEMPERATURES FALLING TO
AROUND ZERO IN THE AFTERNOON. WEST WINDS 25 TO 40 MPH. WIND CHILL
VALUES IN THE LOWER 30S BELOW ZERO IN THE AFTERNOON.


----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Euler (Dec 28, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Does anyone know if it will snow all day at Mountainsnow tomorrow Sunday the 29? I go if snow not rain is forecasted..I looked at NOAA for West Dover and see some rain but MT snow facebook page saids heavy snow I go for that.



I'd trust NOAA's forecast for the area A LOT more than Mountainsnow's propoganda from their website and Facebook page  My read is that it's gonna probably rain tomorrow afternoon, changing to snow after dark tomorrow night.  Ski on Monday if you can.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2013)

Euler said:


> I'd trust NOAA's forecast for the area A LOT more than Mountainsnow's propoganda from their website and Facebook page  My read is that it's gonna probably rain tomorrow afternoon, changing to snow after dark tomorrow night.  Ski on Monday if you can.



That was my original plan to skip tomorrow. I might ski Platty Monday if they get snow their expectations are 3-6 by in after this next storm I hear from independent weather Rebecca North East Facebook's page . I didn't want to drive that far anyway on HolidAY in South Vermont resort but I want to ski good or great powder as much as possible.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 28, 2013)

Going to be a total elevation dependent storm anywhere over 2000 feet may do well with this one.  Air mass is yucky for late December though.  Bring on some luck and help from the snow gods!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2013)

Question will be moisture content.  It will be great for restoring the base, and the resorts need it bad this week.  NWS is anticipating heavy-weight (high moisture) snow in VT.

I'm eyeing Mt. Wash Valley for Monday.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 28, 2013)

Central NH is calling for 3-7 - we'll see


----------



## dmw (Dec 28, 2013)

billski said:


> I'm eyeing Mt. Wash Valley for Monday.



I'm hitting Monday River - what do you think the tea leaves say for that?


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 29, 2013)

catsup948 said:


> Going to be a total elevation dependent storm anywhere over 2000 feet may do well with this one.  Air mass is yucky for late December though.  Bring on some luck and help from the snow gods!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Meet me at Magic tomorrow! 

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## billski (Dec 29, 2013)

Get out Monday, high prices and all.  

Odd that so few people have been making sacrifices to Ullr this year.  It's no wonder we had such a deluge of water   No point in leaving your old skis  and boards  in the basement to rust.  Do you part today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)

billski said:


> Get out Monday, high prices and all.
> 
> Odd that so few people have been making sacrifices to Ullr this year.  It's no wonder we had such a deluge of water   No point in leaving your old skis  and boards  in the basement to rust.  Do you part today.



I will. Vermont Travel Club  card will help to bring down prices. I think I will hit Mountsnow tomorrow, then drive up to Barre and hit the Bush and another on Wednesday then go home. Hopefully you get some powder to Billski.


----------



## billski (Dec 29, 2013)

As a result of much procrastination, here's a first cut at the Snow forecast map with ski areas annotated.  Crude, but it works.  I'm going to try and figure out how to overlay the annotations on future maps so I can get out and ski.  Enjoy!


btw, I figured out how to do an overlay.  Now I'll clean it up and keep it for the next storm.  I'll do one for VT too.  This is going to help me circumnavigate ski safaris during a storm!


----------



## dmw (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good for my first ever day riding in Maine!


----------



## billski (Dec 29, 2013)

dmw said:


> Looking good for my first ever day riding in Maine!


  Looks like you have no choice.  Logoff and head out!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 29, 2013)

billski said:


> As a result of much procrastination, here's a first cut at the Snow forecast map with ski areas annotated.  Crude, but it works.  I'm going to try and figure out how to overlay the annotations on future maps so I can get out and ski.  Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 9991
> btw, I figured out how to do an overlay.  Now I'll clean it up and keep it for the next storm.  I'll do one for VT too.  This is going to help me circumnavigate ski safaris during a storm!



Good Work Bill! Really informative. FYI you forgot sunapee;-)


----------



## billski (Dec 29, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Good Work Bill! Really informative. FYI you forgot sunapee;-)


  Since I am really only doing this for myself (and you guys get the breadcrumbs) there are several resorts that simply aren't on my radar this year.   I'm using it real time to ID where I'm going this storm.   Don't forget, those numbers are valley numbers - the peaks most likely will  have more.  I've got a community ski safari planned for the next two days.  Nobody wants to come, but they sure like to read my reports!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)

billski said:


> Since I am really only doing this for myself (and you guys get the breadcrumbs) there are several resorts that simply aren't on my radar this year.   I'm using it real time to ID where I'm going this storm.   Don't forget, those numbers are valley numbers - the peaks most likely will  have more.  I've got a community ski safari planned for the next two days.  Nobody wants to come, but they sure like to read my reports!



I would love to go with you one day. I see platty getting snow so I might go their tomorrow. Then do Vermont Tuesday and or Wednesday have fun Billski where ever you end up.


----------



## wakenbacon (Dec 29, 2013)

Just checked in and impatiently waiting in lincoln, nh. Will be at loon tomorrow,  thanks for the map.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 29, 2013)

Flakes starting to fall here, looks like rain won't be a problem in the Sunapee region. Ragged FTW


----------



## Big Game (Dec 29, 2013)

Solid rain in Manchester. Equinox peak looked like snow. Came back to Okemo. Rain/snow line on Rt100 was S. Ludlow Mtn.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey Scotty, just heard that it's snowing pretty good at Platty:grin:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Hey Scotty, just heard that it's snowing pretty good at Platty:grin:



 cheap tickets to be had to through liftopia for 44$. Good looking out not sure if be powder but should help with base, still don't know where I be but I think Mountain Snow ( lol) Monday, Platty on Tuesday, and Bellaire on Wednesday( potterbrothers.com had flex tickets Bell is $38 on New Years day, and that flex ticket is good several dates. Hopefully you be out having fun turns.


----------



## billski (Dec 29, 2013)

Snowing like lleh at Okemo
http://www.okemo.com/activities/snowsports/livecams_sugarhouse.asp


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> cheap tickets to be had to through liftopia for 44$. Good looking out not sure if be powder but should help with base, still don't know where I be but I think Mountain Snow ( lol) Monday, Platty on Tuesday, and Bellaire on Wednesday( potterbrothers.com had flex tickets Bell is $38 on New Years day, and that flex ticket is good several dates. Hopefully you be out having fun turns.



Scotty, I'm thinking of hitting mountain snow tomorrow as well. I have some vouchers and would be willing to toss you one for $30 if you want to meet me in the morning. Let me know.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> Scotty, I'm thinking of hitting mountain snow tomorrow as well. I have some vouchers and would be willing to toss you one for $30 if you want to meet me in the morning. Let me know.


That would be awesome I was going to use my ski Vermont card but this is cheaper. It cool to meet you. I will try to their around 8 am but not sure with weather , I have red snow pants on.
Pm sent.


----------



## billski (Dec 29, 2013)

Time to pack up!


----------



## billski (Dec 29, 2013)

Time to pack up!

View attachment 9995


----------



## Euler (Dec 29, 2013)

Puking snow in Putney,VT.  Some of the bigest flakes I've ever seen!  Radar looks like it'll only keep up for another hour or so.  My guess is we get a dense 6 inches out of this.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 29, 2013)

7.1 inches on the deck. This storm is really overachieving here.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks like it should be some nice surface conditions tomorrow but the wind could be a problem.  Hopefully it doesn't cause wind holds.  If the crowds aren't bad it'll definitely be a bubble lift day at Mount Snow.


----------



## billski (Dec 29, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> 7.1 inches on the deck. This storm is really overachieving here.



where are you?


----------



## yeggous (Dec 29, 2013)

7 inches and still snowing at my ski club in North Conway across the street from Cranmore.


----------



## CoolMike (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyone have any idea how Attitash might ski tomorrow after the storm?  I've read all the recent trip reports and it sounds like as of yesterday it was pretty crappy there.  I'm definitely riding tomorrow the question is where.  I've got pre-paid vouchers to Attitash I could use but I would save them and hit up Ragged or Cranmore if the conditions are better elsewhere.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 29, 2013)

The good news is that Attitash has a solid base off trail. If you're looking to ski the ungroomed then Attitash should be okay, though they don't really have good glades. I suspect the groomers will get bumped up and scraped clean. The hordes will be out in force.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 29, 2013)

8.5 inches with a band or two still left to go. Gotta save my legs for the bump fest tomorrow.

Nothing like a fresh snowfall, bright sunshine and BUMPS!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> Looks like it should be some nice surface conditions tomorrow but the wind could be a problem.  Hopefully it doesn't cause wind holds.  If the crowds aren't bad it'll definitely be a bubble lift day at Mount Snow.



official Mount Snow forecast is for winds out of the NW at 10-40mph tomorrow - if that's the case, wind holds won't be an issue.  They were gusting in that neighborhood yesterday , but out of the South, and that's usually a much tougher wind angle for safe lift operations than NW at those velocities.  And no wind holds yesterday.

I've kind of learned that with respect to wind and wind holds and Mount Snow, that unless I see a forecast with gusts in the 50+ range, then I'm not too concerned about wind holds, especially on the Bluebird as that lift, as long as the bubble is down, has far exceeded us Mount Snow regular's expectations about the winds that it could safely operate in


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 29, 2013)

drjeff said:


> official Mount Snow forecast is for winds out of the NW at 10-40mph tomorrow - if that's the case, wind holds won't be an issue.  They were gusting in that neighborhood yesterday , but out of the South, and that's usually a much tougher wind angle for safe lift operations than NW at those velocities.  And no wind holds yesterday.
> 
> I've kind of learned that with respect to wind and wind holds and Mount Snow, that unless I see a forecast with gusts in the 50+ range, then I'm not too concerned about wind holds, especially on the Bluebird as that lift, as long as the bubble is down, has far exceeded us Mount Snow regular's expectations about the winds that it could safely operate in



Thanks for the info, Doc. That's good to hear!


----------



## mulva (Dec 29, 2013)

http://opensnow.com/dailysnow/newengland
Link to one of the snow forecast sites.  Includes some cool pics from SR's facebook page.  I guess you could just go there to check this out.  Lookin good!
Back to phish couch tour for me...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2013)

yeggous said:


> The good news is that Attitash has a solid base off trail. If you're looking to ski the ungroomed then Attitash should be okay, though they don't really have good glades. I suspect the groomers will get bumped up and scraped clean. The hordes will be out in force.



Attitash or Wildcat tomorrow.....what's the better pick?  I'm heading up in the morning.  PM me if you want to make some turns.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 29, 2013)

Well this has been a screwed up storm. I looked at the radar around 6:00 this evening and it was showing rain here in N VT (which was true) and snow in central/southern NH. How the hell does that happen?


----------



## yeggous (Dec 29, 2013)

Wildcat has no base snow on the summit and very little near the bottom. At my club we're thinking Attitash, but Wildcat and Bretton Woods are on the table. It will be a game time decision.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2013)

attitash it is.  I don't have a pass to Bretton.  Should be rolling into Bear Peak around 9


----------



## yeggous (Dec 29, 2013)

It's called dynamic cooling. Feel free to google it.

8" and still snowing in North Conway.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 29, 2013)

billski said:


> where are you?



My place near Lake Sunapee


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2013)

Little drizzle in North Conway right now. Club is calling is audible and heading to Bretton Woods.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 30, 2013)

On Facebook, sugarbush is reporting 4-6, and MRG reported ZERO.  Very strange if it's true...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 30, 2013)

Mountainsnow saids 2 inches roads here had some ice.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 30, 2013)

7 to 9 here at magic.  Just poached mystery.  Rocky underfoot but fun.  

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Dec 30, 2013)

Planned on heading up today, called out of my internship....now replacing an alternator. Wasted day...I'll just work from home this afternoon and tonight and hope Thursday's snow pans out and shoot for Friday.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 30, 2013)

Tin said:


> Planned on heading up today, called out of my internship....now replacing an alternator. Wasted day...I'll just work from home this afternoon and tonight and hope Thursday's snow pans out and shoot for Friday.



Sucks when something we take got granted let's us down. Wouldn't the faulty alternator have kept you from internship as well? Technically not a wasted day if fixed and work from home today... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 30, 2013)

Mount Snow got 7 inch if snow last night there report page by guess services said 2.


----------



## Tin (Dec 30, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Sucks when something we take got granted let's us down. Wouldn't the faulty alternator have kept you from internship as well? Technically not a wasted day if fixed and work from home today...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Blessing in disguise. Glad it happened now and not at Jay next week 250 miles from home.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 30, 2013)

Solid 8-10 storm in general


----------



## billski (Dec 30, 2013)

Stowe got skunked.  Nada.  Described as "boilerplate all around."


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2013)

Bretton Woods was phenomenal today. Lots of ungroomed terrain and a few glades. Happy day!

Snow in the valley was crusty due to freezing rain. Heard that Wildcat was piles with lots of ice. Attitash did not open much ungroomed and steeps were skied off.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh and who has seen the lines at Bretton Woods this year? Out of control. They are like Loon or Vermont now that they are giving away season passes to children.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 30, 2013)

Mountain snow beautiful powder. Glades I went in to had some stems sticking out. Crowds not to bad for holiday. I love skiing real snow and great conditions sorry for others I thought this storm was going to be epic for everyone. Nice soft moguls by afternoon on north face. 15 wait for singles line on bubble chair. I put up pictures tomorrow lots driving today this morning was bit of ice and slush on Rt 100 surprising that it was that bad a few miles the resort, great day today. I wish there was a way to beam my self to the hill, I don't like route 9 going from NY curvy Mountain Road.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Mountain snow beautiful powder. Glades I went in to had some stems sticking out. Crowds not to bad for holiday. I love skiing real snow and great conditions sorry for others I thought this storm was going to be epic for everyone. Nice soft moguls by afternoon on north face. 15 wait for singles line on bubble chair. I put up pictures tomorrow lots driving today this morning was bit of ice and slush on Rt 100 surprising that it was that bad a few miles the resort, great day today. I wish there was a way to beam my self to the hill, I don't like route 9 going from NY curvy Mountain Road.



15 wait in singles line is not that bad? This is why I ski New Hampshire.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 30, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> 7 to 9 here at magic.  Just poached mystery.  Rocky underfoot but fun.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


Glad you enjoyed. Was an interesting afternoon yesterday with the creamy snow and then when the drizzle started our spirits were in the dumps but it quickly started changing over and by lift closing it was even snowing at the base. This morning was lots of fun with several runs into untouched areas. Did you drop mystery from the small entrance connecting trick to wand? If you are around tomorrow and want to make a couple of laps let me know. Always looking to put names to faces.


----------



## dmw (Dec 30, 2013)

Sunday River had about a foot of nice chalky snow. But plagued by wind holds; hot tip for tomorrow - I don't think Jordan Bowl or Aurora lifts ever opened today, probably still untouched tomorrow morning.


----------

